# Mixture of green poop and regular poop?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So as you all know, Kashi recently lost quite a few grams over one week. In an attempt to make him gain the weight back, I have started incorporating kitten food back into his diet.

I don't know if I put too much of the kitten food in too fast, but recently he has been getting a mixture of regular dark brown poop with little green poops (size wise they look smaller and skinnier, I guess).

What does that mean? @[email protected]


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The green poops could be from the process of changing over. If its a small amount and clears up within a few days I think its okay as long as they are continuing to eat, drink and use the bathroom enough. I'm not sure the exact reason for the smaller ones though. I have noticed when mine are more active the poops tend to be smaller and skinnier but there is more of them as opposed to when I find a few large ones  Hopefully there will be more people a long on the subject


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't really have advice as I've never experienced this, but I'd assume it's the richness of the kitten food. How long had he been off it?

Anyway, I mainly posted because I wanted to say Happy Birthday... my computer isn't allowing me to send PM's right now and I know it was somewhere around now, either today or tomorrow, am I right?

Anyway, Happy 18th!  I hope all your party plans worked out and that Kashi gets you a good present.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I didn't realize it was your bday. Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great and wonderful day


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I didn't realize it was your bday. Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great and wonderful day


I think it's really funny that a thread about poop has turned into birthday wishes. :lol: Sorry we're not giving you advice, Shae! I'm sure someone useful will come along soon. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha thanks jinglesharks and Hedgieonboard 
I'm actually enjoying a flourless chocolate mousse cake right now as I type this.

At any rate, in terms of activity level, food intake, etc. Kashi has been very stable. He has been pooping a little less than usual though. I will still find big dark brown poop in his litter box and sometimes by his litter box, but the green poop is mostly on his wheel.

No idea if the wheel has anything to do with the poop... but maybe it's how rich the kitten food is. It's Wellness brand, and I've heard that it's pretty rich, so maybe that's why?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Happybirthdayhappybirthdayhappybirthday! Now go out and get some lottery tickets and a tattoo!...Just kidding...kind of


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy birthday, hon. <3 Also, yes to the lottery tickets. You rarely win big prizes, but every now and again you can get about ten, twenty bucks. Most of the time you win nothing, but it's still fun to have a ticket sometimes.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Happy birthday Shae!  

Hope kashi's okay


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes~

It seems like I had been adding the kitten food too fast, because I started feeding the same about of kitten kibbles in his mix for the past 2 days or so, and there is no longer any green poop 

I will start adding the food a bit more slowly now, because I think he was just getting an upset tummy~


----------

